# Kann ein Bananaboot an den Knichstellen brechen?



## Nidderauer (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

 ich habe bereits ca. 20 Jahre lang ein Bananaboot, was ich damals gebraucht gekauft habe. Baujahr müsste zwischen 1980 und 1990 sein also zwischen ca. 25 und 35 Jahre alt.

 Beim letzten Aufbauen im November bei ziemlich niedrigen Temperaturen stellte ich fest, dass es sehr viel schwieriger ist, das Boot auseinanderzuklappen. Ist auch klar, das Material ist bei Kälte spröder, als bei Wärme.

 Dadurch aber doch auch anfälliger, was Brüche angeht oder täusche ich mich da? Es macht auch einen Unterschied, ob ich im Sommer da irgendwo in 100 m Abstand zum Ufer baden gehe oder bei Temperaturen nahe dem Gefrierpunkt.

 Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen oder mit eigenen Augen gesehen, dass eine der Faltnahten eines Bananabootes mal zu Bruch gegangen ist? Ist das ausgeschlossen?

 Bin mir bei dem alten Boot halt nicht mehr ganz so sicher.

 Danke und Gruß Sven


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kann ein Bananaboot an den Knichstellen brechen?*

Das ganze Teil besteht aus 4 Kunststoffplatten welche mit Blindnieten zusammengenietet sind. Dazwischen befindet sich Marinedichtband und über die ganze Nieterei ist dann ein über eine eingefräßt Nut ein Kunststoffrohr gezogen worden. Gefaltet in dem Sinne ist da nichts.
Hab noch nicht gehört, das evtl. an der Nut eine Platte gebrochen ist.#c
Undichtigkeiten können maximal entstehen wenn Dir 'n paar Nieten wegfliegen und dann noch das Dichtband nicht mehr hält.
Also eher unwahrscheinlich.
Das die Krücke bei niedrigen Temperaturen so störrisch ist, is völlig normal. Ick muß mich dann immer in meine Faltyacht legen und die Bordwände mit den Hufen auseinanderdrücken.|uhoh:

P.S.
Da fällt mir ein, ruf doch mal beim Hersteller an ob sowas schon mal passiert ist. Die geben ja auf die Kähne 15 Jahre Garantie und werden sicherlich wissen ob sowas schon mal vorgekommen ist.
http://www.banana-boot.de/


----------



## Nidderauer (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kann ein Bananaboot an den Knichstellen brechen?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Hab noch nicht gehört, das evtl. an der Nut eine Platte gebrochen ist.#c


 
 Hallo,

 habe da in der vergangenen Woche mal angerufen und so ein Schaden ist auch dort nicht bekannt. Weder als Garantiefall im Rahmen der Gewährleistungsfrist, noch bei älteren Booten.

 Trotz dessen kam auch die Aussage "Sag niemals Nie".

 Je nachdem, wie bzw. wo so ein Boot über die Jahre gelagert wird, evtl. mit Defekten an den Schutzrohren, welche die Nuten vor UV-Strahlung schützen.....

 Naja, ich werde mich da entsprechend verhalten und mich vor allem im Winter in Ufernähe bewegen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## FrankNMS (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kann ein Bananaboot an den Knichstellen brechen?*

Nein, 1 Million mal knicken ist garantiert.


----------

